# Problem with Hydor ATO



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey,

Google keywords are failing me. I woke this morning to my Hydor ATO beeping. Before I got into the room I was imagining a flood or broken return pump or something terrible.

I was happy to find everything working as expected except for the ATO. 

It's beeping with all the lights on solid. I've tried unplugging/plugging, on/off. The ATO pump works when I plug it directly into the wall.

When I turn it on, it flashes for a bit, then immediately goes into beeping. Water does appear to be touching the min level prong.

Anyone seen this before? Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

It's low level warning fill it up full and the beeping will stop.


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

So dumb. I turned it back a few hours later and it just worked.


----------



## aesopv59169 (May 17, 2020)

Suggest to use a physical float switch ATO for refilling water more stably.

I am using Marine Magic ATO and it works well from the first day.





















https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B084BZSX59...cTKlaH-sYA3NwrZMLWYpOq4EcEPH85YxPSKdZGX5P6fOo


----------

